# Breech Plug stuck on Thompson Black Diamond



## wpshooter (Jul 17, 2010)

I just purchased a used Thompson Black Diamond Extended Range.

Outside of rifle is in really great shape, no rust pitting, etc.

However, it appears that the rifle has not been cleaned after its last shooting session.

I have cleaned everything up including the barrel (from the muzzle end) and everything looks great, however, I have not so far been able to get the breech plug out of the gun. The 209 adapter came off of the breech plug just fine.

I am now in the process of soaking the breech plug with some KROIL pored down the barrel - have end of plug blocked.

How long do you think it might take the Kroil to possibly loosen the plug so that I might be able to turn it out ?

I have the flat 2 ended wrench (one that fits onto the plug head and is perpendicular to the barrel - NOT the one that fits up thru the back of the receiver) that originally came with these rifles to try to get the plug out with.

Is there any lubricant that might possibly be better than Kroil ?

Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know what a black Diamond breech plug looks like so as for wrenches I havn't a clue. Most rifles I've seen use a scoket wrench type. On those you can use a socket and a extention with a ratchet or breaker bar. I did a search for the breech plug on a black diamond. It has a normal nut configuration so a socket, extention and a ratched should fit. 
I would soak it with a penatrating oil like liquid wrench or even WD 40. If it remains stubborn I would fill the bore with coke.

I have heard scalding hot water will do the trick as it heats the area so the breach plug comes out. Never tried it my self.

Once you get it out wrap it with teflon pipe tape to provent the sezing in the future.
I use the normal white type, a friend uses the pink gas line type.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

How my friend wraps his plugs.









 Al


----------

